# Obtaining a duplicate Company Seal



## lantus (19 Dec 2013)

Is the company seal an essential requirement? Can we get another one if the original is lost and the company either never had one or we never received it. The builders are gone along with the first directors so getting our hands on it as new directors would be impossible. We have been advised by others that we must have it?

I have read that typically two director signatures are used in lieu of the company seal.

Any advice or suggestions? Do other OMC's have a seal?


----------



## WindUp (19 Dec 2013)

Required under the companies act 1963

easy enough to get one form a law stationery supply shop


----------



## aoc (19 Dec 2013)

sometimes these are kept at the accountants offices???? maybe worth a try......


----------



## T McGibney (19 Dec 2013)

I have obtained duplicate company seals from


----------



## lantus (19 Dec 2013)

cam you get a duplicate without ever having seen the original or knowing if it is even in existence still? Is the legal seal simply what the current directors choose to use?


----------



## WindUp (19 Dec 2013)

Yeah - just order away


----------



## Bree Narran (13 Jan 2014)

Dont think they are really needed.


----------



## WindUp (14 Jan 2014)

Def needed for Share Certs

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1963/en/act/pub/0033/sched1.html


----------



## Bree Narran (14 Jan 2014)

*no shares in management company*

A management company does now have share certificates


----------

